# Where to live Lombardy!



## Andyw2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All,

My partner and I will be moving to Italy later this year, she will be working in Milan however we do not want to live in the city. What places would you recommend within a 30-40 minute commute from the east of the city?


----------

